# قال صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم  في حديث انس مرفوع



## iris85

السلام عليكم

I need some help to translate the following sentence:
*[FONT=Sakkal Majalla (Arabic)]، قال صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم  في حديث انس مرفوع

[/FONT]*[FONT=Sakkal Majalla (Arabic)]I arrive to pick up the general meaning, but I am not sure at 100% of how should I translate it

Thank you![/FONT]


----------



## suma

_*The Prophet said, peace & blessing be upon him, in a hadeeth narrated by Anis....
*_
that last word above in Arabic is a technical term used by hadeeth scholars to indicate how they grade the hadeeth's authenticity. It may not be necessary in your translation.


----------



## akhooha

A slightly more inclusive translation would be:
(The Prophet), peace and blessings of God upon him and upon his family and his companions, said in a hadeeth narrated by Anis
I believe that the word *[FONT=Sakkal Majalla (Arabic)]مرفوع[/FONT]*[FONT=Sakkal Majalla (Arabic)] indicates that the hadeeth [/FONT]is directly traceable to Muhammad.


----------



## Arabic Guru

akhooha said:


> I believe that the word *[FONT=Sakkal Majalla (Arabic)]مرفوع[/FONT]*[FONT=Sakkal Majalla (Arabic)] indicates that the hadeeth [/FONT]is directly traceable to Muhammad.



مرفوع Marfuu3 here means (a narration of the Prophet صلّى الله عليه وسلم).


----------



## abdulwahid

الحديث المرفوع
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=12239


----------



## akhooha

See also: http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Hadith/Ulum/hadsciences.html


> Four types of hadith can be identified.
> 
> 
> 
> *Qudsi* 		- Divine; a revelation from Allah(SWT); relayed with the words of the Prophet(P).
> 
> *Marfu*`          - elevated; a narration from the Prophet(P), e.g., I heard the Prophet(P)          saying ...
> 
> *Mauquf*- stopped: a narration from a companion only, e.g., we were 		commanded to ...
> 
> *Maqtu*`          - severed: a narration from a successor.


----------



## Arabic Guru

@abdulwahid 
Please, look here and here, what is the best translation of حديث مرفوع
What is the difference between traceable and narrated?
Here says: 3-  المرفوع: هو ما أضيف إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، من قول أو فعل أو  صفة. وقد يكون صحيحاً أو حسناً أو ضعيفاً بحسب حال سنده ومتنه.


----------



## Bakr

> Anis



*Anas أنس*


----------



## abdulwahid

@ Arabic Guru
You wrote "not a narration..." but now I see that you changed it. I'm not sure wichtranslations is best in English. Now that the meaning is clear I'm sure that someone can find a good translation.


----------



## suma

Exactly why I avoided the word   مرفوع
It's a highly specialized term, and the definitions given add no more understanding. Why say  حديث مرفوع   if it only means narrated? That it is narrated from the Prophet is already clear.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Yes, I was mistaken, and Akhooha corrected me. There was a little confusion between 'narrated' and 'not narrated'! 
I suggest to keep it as it in Arabic حديث مرفوع Hadiith Marfuu3


----------



## abdulwahid

suma said:


> Exactly why I avoided the word   مرفوع
> It's a highly specialized term, and the definitions given add no more understanding. Why say  حديث مرفوع   if it only means narrated? That it is narrated from the Prophet is already clear.



From your previous post it was clear that you didn't know what it meant (it's not related to authenticity), but I agree that narrated from the Prophet salla Allahu aleyhi wa sallam is enough.


----------



## suma

Abdulwahid, I have a degree in Islamic sciences; granted I'm a bit rusty on the particulars of hadeeth terminology as I've been away from the field for some years. Nevertheless I do know that the term has to do with the system of classifying hadeeth and it's chain of narrators which has everything to do with levels of authenticity from beyond reproach authentic to fabricated lies and everything in between.


----------



## abdulwahid

I merely pointed out that you were wrong. It's not a big thing. I'm often wrong as well as others.


----------



## Bakr

ما الهدف من هذه الترجمة أصلا، إن لم يكن مصطلح الحديث "المرفوع"، هل هي هذه الجملة؟
قال صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم  في حديث انس
وما الداعي إليها إن لم يكن مصطلح "مرفوع" في علم الحديث هو جوهر السؤال؟


----------



## abdulwahid

The word marfu' belongs to the terminology of the science of hadith. It's an important word because it includes a special type of hadith and excludes other types of hadith, but when used in this particular case it becomes redundant, since the words قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم already indicates that the hadith is marfu'. Therefore, as Suma suggested, there is no need to translate it (unless you want a translation that is very close to the source text)


----------



## Bakr

abdulwahid said:


> The word marfu' belongs to the terminology of the science of hadith. It's an important word because it includes a special type of hadith and excludes other types of hadith, but when used in this particular case it becomes redundant, since the words قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم already indicates that the hadith is marfu'. Therefore, as Suma suggested, there is no need to translate it (unless you want a translation that is very close to the source text)


هذا ما لا يعرفه إلا من لديه علم بعلم الحديث، والترجمة ليست موجهة لمن لديه علم بذلك


----------



## abdulwahid

The one who doesn't know this is not getting any help by words like elevated or traceable. I don't know the audience of the target text, but I doubt it would make any difference, since the word is redundant here. It's the same for the Arabic reader. If he knows what marfu' is he will know it's redundat, if he doesn't then it makes no difference becaعse he sees that it is something said by the Prophet صل الله عليه وسلم


----------



## abdulwahid

abdulwahid said:


> From your previous post it was clear that you didn't know what it meant (it's not related to authenticity), but I agree that narrated from the Prophet salla Allahu aleyhi wa sallam is enough.



I realize now that the tone in this post was rude and I sincerely appologize


----------



## Bakr

بالنسبة لي، الجملة توجد مترجمة بصيغ متعددة..ولكن الكلمة الوحيدة التي تستحق تبادل الآراء حول ترجمتها هي حديث "مرفوع" أما الاستغناء عن ترجمتها والقول بأنها تحصيل حاصل تلك حكاية أخرى


----------



## abdulwahid

This was the original question:
السلام عليكم

I need some help to translate the following sentence:


> *، قال صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم في حديث انس مرفوع
> 
> I arrive to pick up the general meaning, but I am not sure at 100% of how should I translate it
> 
> Thank you!*



And suggestions where made as for how to translate the whole sentence, one of the suggestions was to drop the word marfu' because it doesn't give any new information. In other contexts the word marfu' must be translated, for example in a book of hadith terminology, and there are many different English translations available already. Maybe that's a subject for a new thread?


----------



## Bakr

الجملة فهم معناها..والسؤال حول أجزائها كلمة كلمة أو مصطلح مصطلح..ومن يترجم يعرف هذا.. كلمة واحدة قد تغير كل شيء.. بالنسبة لي هو يسأل عن هذه الكلمة بالضبظ "مرفوع" ما معناها وكيف تترجم ومن أراد تجاوزها وأنها لا تستحق الترجمة..لكل رأيه


----------



## abdulwahid

Yes, maybe you're right. Let's see if someone wants to give a translation including the word marfu'. 

As for this part كلمة واحدة قد تغير كل شيء it might be true in other contexts, but in this particular contexts I don't agree. My personal opinion is that this single word doesn't change anything in this context


----------



## Bakr

> قال صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم في حديث انس


لن افكر في محاولة ترجمة هذه الجملة أو حتى تفسير معناها أو...الخ، ويمكن أن أقول أنها واضحة ولا حاجة لترجمتها.. الكلمة الوحيدة التي تهمني وهي موضوع النقاش حديث "مرفوع" ما معناها وكيف نترجمها، ومن يقول بأنها واضحة أو لا تستحق الترجمة فذلك رأيه، وهذا رأيي !ـ


----------

